# بنتك مخطوفة يا رب



## صوت صارخ (9 أبريل 2011)

*بنتك مخطوفة يا رب

خطفها الأشرار

دون مخافة منك أو من العقاب
فظلم شعبك صار من المحللات
واهانة بنيك من العبادات

فإلى متى سيدوم صمتك
نحن فعلا تركناك
فهل ستتركنا ؟؟؟

لن أتركك يا سيد حتى تعيدها
لن اوقف آلام قلبى حتى تعيدها 

فيا من لا تنسى أحد لا تنساها
ويا من لا تترك أحد لا تتركها

أعلن مجدك فى ضعفنا
واظهر قدرتك فى سحق شرهم
منتظرينك ..... منتظرين رجوع هبة اسكندر 







​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 أبريل 2011)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 أبريل 2011)

​


----------



## white.angel (9 أبريل 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *بنتك مخطوفة يا رب
> خطفها الأشرار​​*


*

أيعقل يا سيدى ان يرتفع صوت الاشرار
الى هذا الحد؟؟
أتقبل ان يخطفون بنيك وبناتك منك.....
يامن قلت ولا احد يخطفها من يدى 
أيأتى اليوم الذى يستطيع فيه الاشرار ان يخطفون منك انت
لا يارب .....لا ​ 




فإلى متى سيدوم صمتك
نحن فعلا تركناك
فهل ستتركنا ؟؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

هل يمكن ان تتركنا يا ابى؟؟.....
الم تقل وان نسيت الام رضيعها فأنا لا انساكم 
لا يمكن ان تتركنا 
هل لمن اعالنا طوال ازمان وجودنا على الارض
ياتى اليوم ويتركنا 
يستحيل..فأنت امس واليوم والغد
وان تركناك...فما الجديد فالخيانه تسرى بعروقنا 
ولكن نقينا وطهرنا ارشدنا وعلمنا...​ 




لن أتركك يا سيد حتى تعيدها
لن اوقف آلام قلبى حتى تعيدها

أنقر للتوسيع...

نعم سيدى.....لن اطلقك ولن اتركك 
مالم تعد ابنتك مره اخرى....​*


----------



## johna&jesus (9 أبريل 2011)

سيدى يا من اقمت الكثير من الاموات لاجل بنيهم
سيدى لاجل الطفلين  اعد امهم اليهما 
ابنى لم نتعود منك ان تكون جافى القلب على بنيك
اعدها يارب لاجل بنيها  ولاجل  اسرتها
يا ابى اعلم ان كل الاشياء تعمل معآ للخير
وانك دائما تفعل الصالح  لنا
ابى لا نريد ان نهتف بعبارات 
تجرح قلبك الجميل ولكنا نترجاك بكل 
حزن ان تعيد بنتك هبه الى منزلها  سليمه
احفظها كما  تفعل دائما
واقبل اولادها بين يديك 
لتكون لهم ابآ  وامآ
امين​


----------



## sparrow (9 أبريل 2011)

ربنا يتمجد ويرجعها لاسرتها
هي وكل البنات يارب اتمجد معاهم دول بناتك احفظهم وارعاهم


----------



## شميران (9 أبريل 2011)

*يارب ارجع اختنا لولديها وزوجها بخير فهم محتاجين لها  يارب لاتدع الاشرار يفعلون بها شئ يارب كن معنا فنحن دائما بحاجة لك يارب ارحمنا من هدا الفساد*
*ياااارب ترجع بسلامة وخير وربي يصبر عائلتها*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (9 أبريل 2011)

تتدخل ايها الر العظيم لحماية شعبك


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (9 أبريل 2011)

يارب حافظ على بنتك ورجعها لألها بالسلامه وماتخليش الاشرار يقربوا منها ولا يئزوها وحافظ عليها يا الهى بنترجاك تكون معاها وتحافظ على كل ولادك وبناتك​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (9 أبريل 2011)

*يارب نصرخ اليك ان ترحمنا
يارب ولادك اللى اشتريتهم بدمك الغالى
عدو الخير بيخطفهم 
نطلب منك يارب ان تنقذ ولادك من بطش ابليس
يارب رجع هبه عادل اسكندر لبيتها واولدها
وصبر اهلها وارحمهم يارب
اطفلها محتاجينها يارب وزوجها وابواهامش قادرين يتحملوا الفاجعة
ارجوك يارب تحنن وارجعها هى وكل المختطفات
ارجوك استجب يارب لدموعنا التى لا تجف
شكر لك يارب​*


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (9 أبريل 2011)

ربنا قادر يرجعها لبيتها بالسلامه ويرحمنا


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 أبريل 2011)

[YOUTUBE]rqiBMEYUp4M[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## ash_angel (13 أبريل 2011)

يارب نصرخ اليك ان ترحمنا
يارب ولادك اللى اشتريتهم بدمك الغالى
عدو الخير بيخطفهم 
نطلب منك يارب ان تنقذ ولادك من بطش ابليس
يارب رجع هبه عادل اسكندر لبيتها واولدها
وصبر اهلها وارحمهم يارب
اطفلها محتاجينها يارب وزوجها وابواهامش قادرين يتحملوا الفاجعة
ارجوك يارب تحنن وارجعها هى وكل المختطفات
ارجوك استجب يارب لدموعنا التى لا تجف
شكر لك يارب


----------



## EgyZizo (15 أبريل 2011)

اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه ..
آه يـــا رب
أشارك اخوتى الصراخ 
من أجل أن تتعطف وتشملنا بحنانك وتعيد هبة إلى أسرتها سالمة
هبة وكل من هن مثلها وفى ضيقة الآن.

يا أم النور ، أتوسل إليكى أن ترفعى هذه الطلبات أمام عرش النعمة لكى يرأف الله بابناءه ويستجيب.


----------

